# hoyt powerhawk good or bad?



## joey_p

i am 15 and i am just getting started with compound bow hunting an i was wondering if the hoyt powerhawk is a good bow.


----------



## quinton

*great bow*

My little cousin just bought a powerhawk and it is an amazing bow for the price. The quietest, most shock free bow in the value bow class. I almost bought one myself after shooting his. If you have bought it or are thinking of buying it, you'll be making a great choice.


----------



## joey_p

i have bought it and i like it but i have heard some bad things about it.
thanks


----------



## NoSecondBest

The only bad thing about it is that the competition doesn't make anything even close to it in quality, speed, and shootability. I have three top end Hoyts and it's right up there with them. For the price it's the best deal out there.


----------



## UP Reflex

As far as I know, which may not be much, the Powerhawk is pretty much identical to the previous Reflex Growler. That being said its a very nice bow for the money. Good speed, accurate, quiet and shock free. If you search for reviews on the Reflex Growler you should find that most people have good opinions of them. I have the Growler and like it very much.

Tim


----------



## joey_p

thanks tim


----------



## UP Reflex

I see that you already bought it, so how well do you like it? You don't have anything to worry about with your Hoyt. They build great bows and they wouldn't put there name on a piece of junk. What is your setup like as far as sights, rest and draw weight and lenght. Hope you have fun with it and get out and shoot it alot.

Tim


----------



## joey_p

i have extreme sights with 3 pins, dead stop string supressor, whisker biscuit, stabilzer...not sure what kind, and i have a tru fire release. it is at 60 pounds little much for me but i will be practicing alot. i think its at 25 inch draw length can be adujsted to 27.


----------



## UP Reflex

That setup should work good for you. Before you know it the 60# will seem easy and then you'll want 70. Just practice and have fun shooting. Good luck.

Tim


----------



## joey_p

thanks alot


----------



## beaverman

I have one in the bone collector edition and I like it alot. It's lighter than my other hoyts, smooth and quiet. It is also faster then the IBO specs. I wasn't going to buy it since I have an 08 reflex that is similar but I likes the bone collector colors so I got it. After shooting it and the reflex together I like the powerhawk much better. The grip feels alot better to me and the bow is a little lighter. Overall I think they are great hunting bows. I almost wish I would have picked up the superhawk instead for the laminated limbs. The new turbo hawk coming out this year should be a hot seller as well. I think Hoyt did good to put their name on the hawk series bows and do away with reflex. They now have their name to promote sales and bows at a pricepoint to fit the troubled economy.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

I think the turbo hawk is gonna be a sweet deal. You get the laminated limbs xtr cams for around 529 bucks. Plus Hoyt is offering a rebate on all the hawk bows, 50 bucks.


----------



## bluelund79

These reviews and others in the search feature have been extremely valuable-can't wait to go pick mine up now...


----------



## JaGWolfgang

Eric,
How do you like your Turbohawk? Have you had a chance to shoot it next to an Alpha Max?


----------



## NHBarcher

I bought mine, with the factory Fuse accessory kit, a week ago Tuesday after shooting strictly recurve the last couple of years. I shot my first doe with it Saturday AM. At 53# it's fast and accurate, smooth & quiet.


----------



## brash

thougth about that one for my daughter -13-. she will be ready for a new one next year. she will be shooting 50-60 lbs so i thought about that one or a trykon sport. what do you think which would be better. i know let her decide on what fits better but would like input.
sorry dont mean to steal the thread.


----------



## Archery Vixen

i shoot an AlphaMax, but i shot a powerhawk at my dealer and it was awesome! i was really impressed! i know that all Hoyt bows go though like 1500 dry fires or something so it must be just as tough as an Alphamax or it wouldnt be in the Hoyt line up....


----------



## joey P

*hope you like your bow*



joey_p said:


> i am 15 and i am just getting started with compound bow hunting an i was wondering if the hoyt powerhawk is a good bow.


hey my name is joey p to and i bought a hoyt powerhawk last June and I have shot it alot I still think its the best bow for the price. I have shot it in competitions and have done awesome. just saw the coincidences and thought it was funny.:wink:


----------



## Lairdo

I purchased a Powerhawk this year. I am getting back into bowhunting so I wanted a good entry level bow to start with. My friend bought the Alphamax. I gotta tell you I am far from an afecionado. But I shoot 271fps,Beman 340 carbons w/Rage 3blade 100gr., QAD Hunter drop away(switching to QAD PRO HD). and my Profile pic. is my first with a bow. 20 yrd. pass thru dbl. lung 25 yards till he folded and what a hole the rage made !! Paid 649.00 OTD. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keens

I love both the powerhawk and the turbohawk. It came down to those, a mission eliminator, Diamond stud, mathews dxt, or PSE bowmadness, and the turbohawk felt better for me. Mine is being built by Owen Jeffrey and I'm picking it up today after class. 

Will have pics and videos up by tommorow hopefully.


----------



## Joe Wayne

*Growler*

Who has a Growler and what do you think of it?


----------



## txbowhunter74

the Hoyt Powerhawk is a great bow for the price!I bought one in march and loved it!I hurt my shoulder and am going to trade it for a bow that has a lil bit of a smother draw cycle,But that Hoyt is a Sweet shooter and fast as the dickens!I chronoed it when I first got it and at 25" and 60#s its shot a 406 gr. arrow 250fps. and a 392gr. 254fps. thats pretty fast for such a short draw lenght and only 60#s and a way heavy arrow!


----------



## joshco84

i shot a turbo hawk today when trying out bows and so far it is my favorite. It really is a nice shooting bow, and still fast. IBO is 321. 

It is almost perfectly what i am looking for. A forgiving beginners bow that still has good speed.


----------



## Keens

I wouldn't really consider the turbohawk a "beginners" bow. A beginners bow is a diamond razor edge or something of that sort.. not something that shoots 320 IBO. It is essentially the alphamax with a cast riser. And the alphmax was 2009 best bow or whatever..


----------



## [email protected]

turbohawk is a great bow and the power hawk is great too. I shot both for about an hour and they were so similar. the speed was about 15fps different but for the 100 dollar difference I bought the powerhawk and some sweet gear with the extra 100.


----------



## Hoythntr96

*hawk series*

I have a turbohawk and it is a very good hunting bow. i am 13 and have mine set at 28" and 55lbs(keeping it light for hunting) and am shooting my beman 350gr ics at around 270fps. shooting NAP spitfires for deer. Have not shot a deer yet. good luck


----------



## UP Reflex

> Growler
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Who has a Growler and what do you think of it?


I have the Reflex Growler and am very happy with it, the same Hoyt quality with a different name. The bow shoots very well and I really have no complaints about it.

Tim


----------



## wart hog

For what it's worth.....the only bow that I've ever had "blow up" on me was the Hoyt Turbo Hawk. Bought it at a pro-shop, had them set it up for me, took it home, and at the release of the third shot on my range. the plastic spacer parts out of the upper limb flew forward and backwards at me, the string flew off of the cam and the arrow landed 15 feet in front of me. Took it back to the shop and traded that mess for a new Martin WartHog. Martin is new to me this year, but now have two that put the arrows tightly together on the target. And no, I do not work for Martin or any other bow maker. I do work for my dollars and expect a bow to not come apart.....especially when new. I know that it might be luck of the draw, but I won't be trying to get lucky with a Hoyt again.


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13

What is the msrp on the powerhawk?:shade:


----------



## Mattyv97

its good for a starter bow


----------



## road_kill

how could it be bad its a hoyt


----------



## dejo

msrp on the powerhawk is 549 american


----------



## bruiser77

yes it is me and my friend have one we r both 15 and the great thing is they r $525 at my local archer store


----------

